# New HR10 with HDMI going out. Will Tivo replace?



## jym (Aug 15, 2006)

I recently purchased the last HR10 from CompUSA. It seems like the HDMI interface is already going out. Is it possible to get Tivo to replace a unit with a new one under warranty? It is only two weeks old. I can't get a new one from CompUSA as they don't have any more.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

It would be Directv that would do the replacement and I really dont know if they have anymore HR10's to do the replacements with you can call and see. Just be aware that they could send you an HR20 insted if they are out of HR10's


----------



## jym (Aug 15, 2006)

I was worried that was going to be the answer.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

You should still be able to get replacement HR10-250's from DirecTV under warranty or their Equipment Protection Plan.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

TiVo directs any inquiries about DirecTivos to Direct TV. As mentioned, D* is where to turn.


----------



## scubaduba (Sep 14, 2006)

jym said:


> I recently purchased the last HR10 from CompUSA. It seems like the HDMI interface is already going out. Is it possible to get Tivo to replace a unit with a new one under warranty? It is only two weeks old. I can't get a new one from CompUSA as they don't have any more.
> 
> Thanks for any help


How much was the HR10 from CompUsa?


----------



## jym (Aug 15, 2006)

No deal. I was desperate. It was $399.


----------



## scubaduba (Sep 14, 2006)

Bummer. That's what they are at my local Compusa too.


----------



## miliz (Oct 5, 2006)

just returned from a trip to Europe,the picture on the tvs there [non HD]

from sky tv
is perfect as good if not better than HD here.Anybody know the answer

regards Ray


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

It is possible your local Best Buy will have one. The website says sold out, but a few of my local stores are showing availability at $299.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

miliz said:


> just returned from a trip to Europe,the picture on the tvs there [non HD] from sky tv is perfect as good if not better than HD here.Anybody know the answer


Yes. The PAL transmission system. There's a reason that video engineers claim that NTSC stand for "Never Twice (the) Same Color."


----------



## KnbJckyAMS (Oct 3, 2006)

I took my HDMI Card out and sent it to CCS after Directv had told me that it was a software problem which I knew was not true! I sent it in on friday and got it back that next friday...it has worked perfect ever since!


----------



## scubaduba (Sep 14, 2006)

Compusa just moved the HR10-250 to "discontinued" status. I purchased one today for $199.99 new in a sealed box.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

By the way, are you sure that there is an HDMI problem with the box? HDMI has many problems and it may be a handshake problem with your particular TV.


----------



## cornflakes (Sep 30, 2005)

Will D* replace an old HR10-250 (more than a year old) if the HDMI doesn't work? I finally got a TV that supports it, and try as I might I could not get the thing to work through the HDMI connection. I've checked through the forums for suggestions and it does seem to indicate that I've got a bad HDMI card or connector in my box.

Thanks!


----------



## untouchable (Jun 24, 2006)

I was having problems with the HDMI on my first HR10 and I called to get a replacement...they said that it was not going to be replaced for this, and to use component cables...so now I have a new one since my old one died (welcome powering up) and the HDMI works fine, but I still occasionally use component cables and an optical audio cable...


----------

